# Photography by Dubs



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 11, 2015)

Because why not?

Earlier this year, at the beginning of February, I bought a Canon Rebel XT from my friend's wife.  It's not the fanciest camera around, but it's no point-and-shoot, either.  I mostly photograph airsoft events because even pretend badasses like view pictures of themselves looking, well, badass.  It garners a lot of appreciation, but it's not always the safest thing to do with a higher-end camera.

Lately, I've been feeling restless, and I'm having more and more difficulty just sitting at home.  Today I broke the spell by going on a walk, and I thought to grab my camera before I left the house.  The sun was low in the sky when I took these, but I had fun playing around with the light.  Here are some of the better photos:


----------



## TKent (Sep 11, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## Teb (Sep 11, 2015)

Works PC isn't displaying em. :-(


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks, TKent!

Sorry to hear it, Teb.  Maybe you'll have better luck with your personal.

Here are some of the better pictures I took at Operation: East Wind.  I know I keep mentioning it, but it was a really cool event.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey Dub, those are pretty cool pics.  I want to get a good camera, some day. I like taking pictures even if it's just a phone cam.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 11, 2015)

Gumby, it's definitely worth it, there's just a lot to learn when you upgrade, haha.  Sometimes I'd rather just use my phone.


----------



## am_hammy (Sep 11, 2015)

Awesome! I've been thinking about starting up one of these threads myself. Who knooooows. I really like all of them but my favorite so far is the last picture in your first post. Looking forward to seeing more =)


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 1, 2015)

Was feeling a bit out of sorts, earlier, decided to go for a drive.


----------



## Cran (Oct 4, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Here are some of the better pictures I took at Operation: East Wind.  I know I keep mentioning it, but it was a really cool event.


These are good! (that means better than good) The valley patrol is the standout for atmosphere, but each of these is strongly evocative in some way.

_(and I have advised the agencies to raise the @villain alert level; these exercises are obviously in preparation for your major offensive ...)_



AtleanWordsmith said:


>


Experienced cloud and weather watchers could tell a lot about what's happening at the different layers. I seem to have forgotten anything I ever learned about it, but I don't mind being pleasantly intrigued when I see such a sky. 



>


These two are great; time to choose (upper) and the path ahead (lower). There are story prompts here, mysteries and what-ifs.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks, Cran!  Glad you enjoyed them.  I'm hoping to get out to a few more re-enactments when time allows, but my schedule's been awfully busy and there are very few people around here who are willing to dedicate the same time, money, and attention to detail as the East Winders did.

A few photos of the flooding that occured in my area.  As I've said, it wasn't nearly as bad as what happened in the neighboring towns and cities, but still... lotta water.
































The rainclouds disappeared sometime last night.  When I went out onto my porch this morning, I was greeted with the following:

















I, uh, like taking pictures of the sky.  Don't judge me too harshley. XD


----------



## Cran (Oct 6, 2015)

*
I know kids play sports in the street, but really! Tennis?*


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 7, 2015)

Volleyball, Cran.  Volleyball.

With the flooding, it was like being right on the beach.


----------

